# Aurora Prehistoric Scenes Tyrannosaurus Rex



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My original, childhood kit....




























Digging this out brings back memories, although the Tyrannosaurus wasn't my favorite PS kit. It was too big and kinda floppy. The model is 99% complete; I remember now when I got it, it was missing one of the pins that holds the little front arms in place. I remembered that now getting the kit out after at least 25 years in that it still had a little bit of modelling clay left that I used to keep the arm in position. No glue was used except a tiny bit to hold the teeth in place. Of course, now, the teeth all came out and you can snap them in again. Everything moves, etc. The only paint is the eye and nostril. Aside from a little dust he's in super shape. 

My mom got me this at Lionel Playworld (a big pre-Toys R Us mega toy store). I think it was for a birthday present or something. I remember there was an ad or coupon in the newspaper for either this particular kit, or something like $3 off a model kit. I don't remember any instructions with the model, and it came in a big, plain, white, cardboard box with, perhaps, a little picture glued to the side. I would have been about 8-9 when I got it.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

He/She is a beuaty! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool!! I wish Revell would re release this guy!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> Very cool!! I wish Revell would re release this guy!!


Revell Germany and Monogram-Revell have reissued him two or three times over the years. The original came in orange with glow teeth and claws. The reissues were just in green or something. He hasn't been out for a while though.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

This was the ultimate prize when I was a kid--the box and its cover art were stunning. I agree though that it's not the best-looking of the PS kits. I would have loved to have seen the stegosaurus model released...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think this model is my favorite PS kit,never had it as a kid of the 60s and 70's,but admired it many times in Bob's Hobby Shop/The Hobby Center in Richmond.Va. They had one in the center of a big HO scale train layout in the back of the store. I loved going there with my Dad,he was a generous benefactor of my earliest modelling days. I have a later reissue in dark green plastic with ivory-colored teeth/claws etc. I would love to see it reissued with glow parts. Thanks for sharing the great photos of the original built-up.:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

That is way cool! Thanks for posting and the memories!!! 

The T-Rex was one of 4 PS kits I never had as a kid. (Triceratops, Dimetrodon and Ankylosaurus the other 3) It wasn't until later, I discovered "Rare Plane Detective". They had listed the latter three and I bought them hastedly with much excitement. It wasn't until recently I acquired an original T-Rex. No box, Instructions or background, but an original none the less!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

David, Now I'm just out of control now! I'm actually drooling on the keyboard now!:freak: I can't wait!!!!!!! This has made my day!!!! BIG TIME!!!!
I'm a happy camper now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Life's GOOD again!
My mom got me this kit when I was 12 yrs old. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OK- now I'm just out of words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't worry about the pin. I have an extra.

Sending you a PM!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool I am glad you like it. After putting the old guy back together for the pics I was thinking he is pretty cool. Its nice to know someone will really appreciate him and take care of him for the next two and a half decades or more! I might pick up a reissue and paint him up sometime in the (far) future. Mr. Tyrannosaurus got some attention this morning posing on the sidewalk out in front of my shop for his photo-shoot.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Revell Germany and Monogram-Revell have reissued him two or three times over the years. The original came in orange with glow teeth and claws. The reissues were just in green or something. He hasn't been out for a while though.



I think he was saying, he wished they reissued it when they just did the others back in 07.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice example of this kit. The one I have suffers from a faded orange look as it would appear that the previous owner kept it in a window.

This was the only Prehistoric Scenes kit I did not have as kid. I don't think it ever made it up here to Canada.... at least not in MY neck of the woods.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

David - OK Paypal done and money sent!:thumbsup:

I am so EXCITED now!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get him! WOW!!!!!!! My Holy Grail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY! Life is GOOD! 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Chinxy...You lucky Dawg!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What a great kit! Congrat Chinxy! 

Hope you really enjoy having this one around...he is cool!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Kit's just sitting waiting for the mail man to pick him up for his big cross country journey


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nothing like a good story to start the day. Congrats to both of you.
Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Guys I'm at work doing calculations and I just can't concentrate! I can't take it!!!!!!!!!!!:drunk: 
Let me jump on the Harley and ride down to Fl and pick him up! :freak:
OK - deep breathe, DEEP! Breath in.....breath out!!!!!!!!!!!:freak:
OK David - I'm just kidding! It would take me longer to get down there then the Post Office! BUT STILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
With the T-Rex coming and the T's on there way I just can't think straight!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya, I know - I'm sick!

Hey Tay666 (Trevor) Do you have any pic's of the Aurora Dino's you had at Wonderfest on the table? And the T-Rex? YEAP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just trying to remember how you did him! I want to do this one lightly were it shows colors but want to show off the orange and glow teeth too!:thumbsup: 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think he looks pretty cool just in OOTB orange and glow. He is the only PS kit I never painted as a kid. In hindsight I guess that was smart... but he just looked cool...


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

The song that will fit perfectly with this situation is "Reunited" by Peaches and Herb!!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*Great kit!*

Here is what I did with mine.



















I tried to keep it in the red tones of the original kit but make it look a little more believable. Mounting it on a base took care of its floppy tendencies. All of the articulation was retained.

There is a whole lot of articulation!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

VERY NICE! I like it!

By the way - I'm counting the days down now!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's a great take on it! I always thought the reddish scheme was a great concept but could never figure out how to execute it well.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Man thats a nice finish. I still like my dinosaurs mostly monochromatic, but thats a good color scheme.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

jbond said:


> That's a great take on it!


I agree.
I think it is the best color scheme I have seen for the kit yet.
At least as far asthetically pleasing.
I don't get into the whole "would it really have been that color" debate that some dinosaur fans do.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations Chinxy on your much sought after grail score and well done David for offering your Rex to a fellow Hobbytalker!
Very, very cool......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the paint scheme on your Rex Aurora-Brat!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Well done!

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK after having a crapy week at work and the kit not arriving today nor the Tee's I'm taking tomorrow off and go riding to WVa on the Harley. But after the mail has run! I'm on the edge of my seat!:freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're lucky you're not in Australia Chinxy! We here have to wait for weeks for our goodies:drunk:......
Patience is a virtue my friend....

Chris.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words folks! Chinxy, enjoy your T-Rex, it is a really fun model to build, paint and play with! Like I said, the articulation is amazing! 

Mine is actually the Monogram re-issue from the '80s which was a dark green molded color. But there is something about a red T-Rex that always had me intrigued. As for what color dinosaurs were, they can debate it all they want but there is no way anyone can ever be 100% sure, not without a time machine!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - LIFE IS GOOD AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! GUESS what came today????
Both Tee's and the Aurora T-Rex!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

The Tee's are GREAT!!!! And the Aurora T-Rex is a big great looking Orange Monster! With GREAT Big Glowing teeth!!!!!!!!!:wave:

Yeap!!!! My Holy Grail!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks David!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess I will have to turn my grail beacon back on over Castle Anthrax... 

Glad he went to a good home Chinxy. I took three nice photos of the kit which I have uploaded to my Prehistoric set on Flickr so I have him there now with all my other dino stuff.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> I guess I will have to turn my grail beacon back on over Castle Anthrax...
> 
> Glad he went to a good home Chinxy. I took three nice photos of the kit which I have uploaded to my Prehistoric set on Flickr so I have him there now with all my other dino stuff.


OK - little confused on that first comment!:drunk:

But just wanted to say - Thanks!!!!!!!!!! Now when to start him. Now I'm going to use transparent paint just like I did with the UFO Mystery ship. The ship turned out great and it glows green. So I'm hoping that T-Rex will turn out the same. Want to add color but still keep the orange. Plus the glow parts.

But I'm a happy camper now! Some day I hope to be able to pick up the box to go with him. 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh that sounds like a good idea. Tamiya "smoke" mixed with "clear red" might be a good way to pick out some of the detail over the orange plastic. 

The Grail beacon reference is to Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> I like the paint scheme on your Rex Aurora-Brat!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Well done!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I remember getting this kit on Christmas morning, many moons ago. The artwork on the box was fantastic; one of the best, IMHO. I built him Christmas morning, and had him battling my triceratops in the afternoon.

I can't believe I threw him away.


----------

